# 1972 Morgan 30/2 - Good choice for anything?



## jsmiggs (Sep 25, 2013)

I love Morgan's. So much history and design beauty. I can't find much on a 1972 30/2. I picked one up. Curious what thoughts are on spending money to refit this boat. I don't see others recouping money on efforts. I care more about capability and quality. Would love to hear thoughts.


----------



## beachmont (Sep 18, 2011)

I have a 30-2 and I like it !! It points well , very comfortable ride , handles wind , waves !!


----------



## JimMcGee (Jun 23, 2005)

There's one on my dock that's fixed up nicely. Pretty boat and the owner is happy with how she sails.

If you like the boat fix her up and enjoy her. But don't ever look at money you put into a boat to provide a return on investment. 

The return is the joy you get from her.


----------



## gmacon (Dec 31, 2007)

I was looking at one as well.... not much to be found out about these boats. Where alot made? were they successful? Would a pearson 30 be a better boat if the two were priced the same and in the same condition?


----------



## Jeff_H (Feb 26, 2000)

The Morgan 30/2 was an early IOR race boat. I don't have much experience with the 30, but sailed the very similar but smaller 27 foot version quite a bit. I have raced against these the 30/2 when they were new and was able to observe their sailing characteristics from the boats that I was racing at the time. My sense is that these are not very good boats from any standpoint. The build quality on the 27 was pretty shoddy. Even as new boats they had structural issues that required them to be beefed up by the original owners. The big issues had to do with oil canning in the hull where the shrouds attached that was so bad that in heavy air the hull would pop back out after a tack with an audible boom. The other known problem was keel attachment with their 'shark fin' keels. The boats that were raced typically beefed up the boats in these areas, and some had customized keels made. 

In terms of sailing ability, these boats went up wind very well for their day, but they were terribly squirelly deep reaching and running and in gusty conditions. They also required a large sail inventory to sail well across a broad range of conditions. 

It was a huge revelation about how easy a boat could be to handle when I went from racing on the Morgan 27 to an early J-30. 

Jeff


----------



## sailingfool (Apr 17, 2000)

jsmiggs said:


> I love Morgan's. So much history and design beauty. I can't find much on a 1972 30/2. ...


I dont think the 30/2 and her several sisterships had much in common with the many other boats carrying the Morgan name which all have more traditional design characteristics.


----------



## SloopJonB (Jun 6, 2011)

The 30/2 was more a MORC design than IOR. They carry a PHRF in the 160's which is pretty fast for a 30' of that vintage.


----------



## ConstanceA (Jan 28, 2016)

Recognizing this is an old thread .. . I recently purchased a 30/2 and have a lengthy restoration ahead of me. Finding information on the 30/2 is extremely difficult. The deck is scheduled for new paint, etc. Question: What type of hull deck joint does the 30/2 have? I need to pull the toe rails for resealing and paint and want to be prepared for any potential problems.

Thanks!


----------



## SloopJonB (Jun 6, 2011)

I don't know for sure but I think it has a flat deck that sits on and is bolted through a return on the hull - the deck being sandwiched between the toe rail and the hull return.

Take a look inside up in the corner of the hull/deck area - you will probably see a row of nuts running the full length of the boat.


----------



## FdogPfinger (Mar 8, 2017)

I replaced my toerails on my 30-2 and the factory rails are through bolted every 6 inches with a butyl seal. I made the mistake of bedding mine with a high quality, but different, bedding compound and regret it... I've had nothing but issues. Go with the butyl. Of note: I replaced the teak with teak- if you're going with an extruded metal you might be fine with other bedding compounds. The deck is balsa core, but where they meet the hull there is no core (similar at the deadlights). The only real factory issue with the decks I've found is at the mast penetration- they just cut the deck and didn't bond the core.


----------

